# Chuyên cung cấp & lắp đặt hệ thống điều hòa Multi tại Hồ Chí Minh



## adkytl (31 Tháng mười 2019)

*Máy điều hòa Multi dành cho căn hộ, tòa nhà, văn phòng, khách sạn, biệt thự*

*Định nghĩa dòng điều hòa Multi:*

Đây là dòng điều hòa cải tiến từ dòng điều hòa thông thường. Đối với dòng điều hòa dân dụng thì chỉ sử dụng 1 dàn nóng kết nối với 1 dàn lạnh để hoạt động.

Điều hòa Multi chính là sự kết hợp giữa dòng điều hòa trung tâm và điều hòa treo tường.







Nó còn có tên gọi khác là máy lạnh mẹ bồng nhiều con, có nghĩa là chỉ sử dụng một cục nóng làm nhiệm vụ cấp lạnh đến tất cả các dàn lạnh trong nhà.

Đó là điểm khác biệt so với dòng điều hòa dân dụng, chính vì thế mà nó giúp gia chủ tối ưu được diện tích lắp đặt dàn nóng và tiết kiệm được chi phí đường ống. Các thành viên trong gia đình có thể sử dụng dàn lạnh ở mỗi phòng một cách độc lập theo nhu cầu mà không ảnh hưởng đến nhau.

*Những lợi ích khi sử dụng*

*Tiết kiệm diện tích, tối ưu không gian lắp đặt*

Với những hộ gia đình sống tại các căn hộ chung cư có ban công hẹp không thể lắp nhiều dàn nóng cùng lúc, hoặc các tòa nhà, văn phòng phía bên ngoài cần tính thẩm mỹ cao thì đây là giải pháp hoàn hảo nhất.

Hệ thống sử dụng 1 cục nóng duy nhất có thể kết nối tối đa 5 dàn lạnh. Hơn nữa còn cho phép bạn lựa chọn nhiểu kiểu dáng dàn lạnh khác nhau






*Tiết kiệm chi phí vật tư, đường ống*

Với máy điều hòa treo tường dân dụng, bạn lắp bao nhiêu dàn lạnh sẽ cần số dàn nóng bên ngoài tương ứng.

Máy lạnh Multi: Bạn chỉ cần lắp 1 cục nóng và tiết kiệm được rất nhiều chi phí cho các vật tư kèm theo như dây điện, giá đỡ cục nóng, nhân công…

Và còn tiết kiệm chi phí hơn nhiều so với việc bạn mua 4 – 5 máy điều hòa treo tường riêng biệt. Đảm bảo mỹ quan vì hạn chế tối đa số lượng dàn nóng.






*Hiệu quả sử dụng năng lượng cao*

Vào ban ngày, các thành viên thường có xu hướng sử dụng điều hòa ở các không gian chung như phòng khách, nhà bếp, phòng đọc sách. Vào ban đêm thì phòng ngủ bật, các phòng còn tại tắt.

Bạn có thể cài đặt chế độ ưu tiên làm lạnh cho phòng đặc biệt. Lúc này dàn nóng sẽ tập trung công suất để làm mát cho phòng này. Nhờ sử dụng hệ số làm lạnh không đồng thời , điều hòa Multi có thể tiết kiệm tới 30% điện năng.


*Điều hòa không khí Daikin hệ Multi Super NX 1 chiều - Inverter Gas R32*










*Tùy chọn nhiều loại dàn lạnh:*

Đối với nhu cầu làm mát khác nhau phụ thuộc vào diện tích phòng và khả năng sử dụng trong phòng đó mà ta lựa chọn loại dàn lạnh khác nhau.






Dàn lạnh treo tường: thiết kế mặt nạ phẳng cho nhu cầu đơn giản không cầu kì.

Dàn lạnh âm trần: loại dàn lạnh dạng Cassette thổi 4 hướng thích hợp sử dụng cho phòng khách hoặc phòng khách ăn thông với nhà bếp.

Dàn lạnh giấu trần: với kiểu dáng mỏng dễ lắp đặt và vùng thổi gió trải rộng phù hợp với phòng cần công suất làm lạnh lớn mà yêu cầu thẩm mỹ lắp đặt cao.






*Liên hệ tư vấn miễn phí:*






*CÔNG TY TNHH ĐẦU TƯ THƯƠNG MẠI DỊCH VỤ ÁNH SAO*

Địa chỉ : 107/1/3 – Đường TCH35 – KP5- P.Tân Chánh Hiệp  – Q.12 -Tp.HCM
VPGD: 702/59A Lê Đức Thọ, P15, Q.Gò Vấp
HOTLINE hỗ trợ về kỹ thuật : 0909 400 608  Mr Việt
Email báo giá chi tiết: maylanhanhsao@gmail.com
WEBSITE: _maylanhanhsao.com _


----------



## thanhcongvietnamco (15 Tháng tư 2020)

sản phẩm chất lượng


----------

